# What kind of dog did we rescue?



## Tdog8 (Jul 1, 2013)

We rescued this puppy from the shelter a few weeks ago and was wondering what kind she is..Thanks!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Pit/boxer/shepherd mix? No clue, BUT SHE'S SO FREAKING ADORABLE!


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Those ears are adorable! 

I see a smidge of GSD in there, with the black mask, but only a smidge. Beyond that, it looks like a nice mix of a lot of things.


----------



## Kimatdcl (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh my gosh, we rescued a very similar dog in April and we really wish we could figure out what she is - it's driving us crazy! Let me know if you figure out the mystery . . . I think we are going to have a DNA test done.


----------



## Kimatdcl (Jul 2, 2013)

Ours was supposedly a boxer/golden mix, which is frankly why we adopted her . . . but she is not growing very fast and will probably only reach 35-40 lbs, according to the vet. Theories we have heard include puggle, belgian malenois, and shepherd.


----------



## jaylivg1 (Dec 5, 2011)

Kimatdcl said:


> Oh my gosh, we rescued a very similar dog in April and we really wish we could figure out what she is - it's driving us crazy! Let me know if you figure out the mystery . . . I think we are going to have a DNA test done.


i have adopted a dog , adult dog , that i imagine .. during puppy time , she must look like the picture you posted !! I was told she's a boxer mix , some people said they see rhodesian ridgeback mix with the boxer .. so i don;t know .. 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Newt* (Apr 24, 2009)

Maybe a Blackmouth Cur aka Yellow Blackmouth Cur or mix thereof? Do a google search with that name. 

Newt


----------



## Kimatdcl (Jul 2, 2013)

jaylivg1 said:


> i have adopted a dog , adult dog , that i imagine .. during puppy time , she must look like the picture you posted !! I was told she's a boxer mix , some people said they see rhodesian ridgeback mix with the boxer .. so i don;t know ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I see the similarity, especially in the body! Kanga's face and eyes look much more boxer-ish to me. You can see how her face filled out from May to June. She is super cute!!


----------



## surlys_mom (Jul 5, 2013)

She might have some Rhodesian Ridgeback in her! She looks VERY similar to how my pup looked when we first got her. We were told shepherd mix, but by about 6 months or so , the hair down the middle of her back became much more defined, and now that heritage is really obvious. Does her hair stand up at all when she gets nervous/defensive? How old is she?

Here was Surly at 4 months:


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

jaylivg1 said:


> i have adopted a dog , adult dog , that i imagine .. during puppy time , she must look like the picture you posted !! I was told she's a boxer mix , some people said they see rhodesian ridgeback mix with the boxer .. so i don;t know ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How big is Kanga? She looks strikingly like a lot of Puggles I've seen


----------



## jaylivg1 (Dec 5, 2011)

HersheyBear said:


> How big is Kanga? She looks strikingly like a lot of Puggles I've seen


Kanga is pretty close to 60 lbs now .She's a medium size dog , quite tall and muscular .


----------



## glinda (Nov 20, 2013)

She looks similar to our younger dog, who we think is a blackmouth cur (possibly a mix). She will be one year in January, and her name is Maybelle.


----------

